# ice in canada



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

dose anyone know how long the ice stays on the lakes in canada ?


----------



## canadian (Dec 20, 2006)

where in Canada are you talking about?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

All the lakes in Canada freeze September 1 and thaw out July 1.
:-? :beer:


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well here in north-central ontario, the ice ussually goes mid -late april...


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks guys looks like if i go there for my spring break ill be fishin on ice. no difference to me


----------



## smallmouth (Jan 28, 2009)

I think CANUCK has had too many Molson Canadians

Quote;;All lakes in Canada freeze up Sept. 1 and thaw July 1

In Manitoba,most lakes in the southern region start to freeze up around the end of November..Some of my best open water fishing has been up to freezeup..We are open water fishing again around mid May....


----------

